# 280mm rear brakes on a MK3



## ventovr (Aug 29, 2006)

Has anyone put these on a car. I know bigger rear brakes are not needed at all. But for some reason i got a set when i ordered new brakes the other day. I am now kicking myself for getting these for fear of locking the rear up when going into a corner. Any thoughts on these. should i get a manual bias adjuster. Or sell and go back to stock size.


----------



## OddJobb (Nov 6, 2004)

So all you have are the rotors? If so, sell them back. You're going to need to have some fabrication work done to get calipers for those rotors on the rear beam. Also, have you priced manual proportioning valves? They're not cheap. Brakes this big on the rear beam on a MKIII are overkill.


----------



## ventovr (Aug 29, 2006)

I bough a kit that allows for the stock calipers to be used with the rotors. I'm gonna try to return them and just loose my shipping money.


----------



## Fellippe Chiari (Mar 27, 2012)

I can buy your 280mm rear rotors to use my MK3 4cyl project.
Let me know how to post images here (I can't see link to attach)
I'll show my MK3 VR6 rear brake. I used rear EVO 9 calipers with R32 vented rotors.
It's red cool caliper but not so big to avoid error on braking bias.


----------

